# Milwaukee M18 Leaf/Snow Blower - Impressed



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

I bought a Milwaukee M18 Leaf/Snow Blower on a whim last year for light snow. Just thought I would use it on our property and not the 20+ others I do as a snow angel with my Honda snowblowers. Boy was I wrong. After I got the uber expensive 12AH battery I can now blow that light fluffy stuff for all of these property front walks in 30 mins. Darn machine does a much better job than I envisioned for a battery machine. Turns out to be a great tool in my arsenal after-all. 

Now I just need the power brush I've been dreaming of


----------

